# Chromecast VS Apple TV ?



## Bombigolo (27 Janvier 2014)

Quelqu'un utilise le Chromecast de Google ?


Cela semble une alternative moins chere à l'ATV ( dans les 40 ) ,
et surtout plus ouverte en terme de formats video .

Mon intérêt serait de diffuser des vidéos stockées sur des DD sans avoir 
à passer par Itunes ou meme sans avoir à allumer un ordi ,
l'opération étant pilotée depuis une tablette ou smartphone .

merci de laisser votre avis si vous connaissez ce produit .


----------



## Lauange (27 Janvier 2014)

Comme toi, cela m'intéresse.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (27 Janvier 2014)

Je vous conseille de lire le test de macg:
http://www.igen.fr/test/materiel/test-du-chromecast-109785
Pour ma part ça ne me servira à rien


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Janvier 2014)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Quelqu'un utilise le Chromecast de Google ?



C'est pas du tout le même produit que l'ATV. Il fonctionne essentiellement avec YouTube ce qui le limite. Cependant, l'interface d'envoi vers le téléviseur est super simple et efficace. Sans doute faut il attendre encore un peu qu'il soit au moins aussi souple qu'Airplay.
Sinon, pour moins de 20$, il y a les clés chinoises qui fonctionnent pas trop mal (meme si l'ergonomie est à chier)


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Janvier 2014)

Pour avoir eu une Atv , je trouvais son environnement trop contraignant ,
passer par Itunes et les formats vidéos limités 
Du coup , je ne m'en servais qu'en recopie video depuis mon Mbp ,
ce qui m'obligeait à allumer celui ci .

La presence de Plex ou Avia media sur le Chrome cast 
me laissait entrevoir d'autres possibilités , mais j'ai un doute sur la compatibilité 
avec mon environnement qui est tout sous iOS/Osx .

J'ai vu les clés chinoises dont vous parlez , et la , même si le prix est faible ,
c'est sur le suivi ( mises à jour  ) que j'ai des doutes .

Je crois que ces produits vont évoluer dans les prochains mois ,
c'est manifestement un segment appelé à se développer ,
et comme je ne suis pas spécialement pressé , vais suivre cela tranquillement .

merci


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2014)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Mon intérêt serait de diffuser des vidéos stockées sur des DD sans avoir
> à passer par Itunes ou meme sans avoir à allumer un ordi ,



Je ne vois pas comment cette clé pourrait accéder à un disque sans avoir l'ordinateur en fonction.


----------



## Gwen (28 Janvier 2014)

Directement en passant par internet. Donc a un ordinateur connecté sur internet. C'est comme ça que l'Apple TV peut diffuser des chanson ou autre sans que l'ordi ne soit allumé.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2014)

Mais qu'il soit connecté ou non à internet il faut bien que cet ordinateur soit en route si on veut accéder à son disque dur non ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Janvier 2014)

Oui, mais ce n'est pas forcement le tien. pour iTunes Match, c'est les gros serveurs d'Apple qui sont allumés en permanence eux


----------



## Bombigolo (30 Janvier 2014)

oups , les DD dont je parlais sont "autonomes" , il s'agit de DD externes 
que je pensais pouvoir relier à cette fameuse clé .
Le cloud ( ou quelque soit son nom ) , j'y pense aussi , mais un 
abonnement supplémentaire ne me tente pas trop .


----------

